# Tortoise Coinage



## jsheffield (Sep 5, 2019)

I've been an off and on coin collector much of my life... I dug one of these out of a box of unsorted world coins I had in my office, and am now looking for others, ore others like it.




1967 Tonga 2 Seniti Coin.

I'll pop back in with other coins as I find them... what tortoise coins (or other things) do you have?

Jamie


----------



## wellington (Sep 5, 2019)

That is very cool. Wouldnt have expected a coin to have a tortoise on it.
Btw where is it from?


----------



## Neal (Sep 5, 2019)

Tonga. 

I used to be a coin collector, but long since gave that up. This is a great coin. Lots of my favorite things in this one - coins/tortoises/island culture


----------



## Maro2Bear (Sep 5, 2019)

Some info...

https://coinweek.com/featured-news/turtles-tortoises-ancient-coins/


----------



## jsheffield (Sep 5, 2019)

1974 1 Seniti Coin, Tonga.

After doing some research I've got a couple more on the way... I'll post pics when they arrive.

J


----------



## Turtle girl 98 (Sep 6, 2019)

That is so cool! I have a little collection of coins as well. Saving them for my kids once they get older. I have some from Puerto Rico and china, none quite as cool as yours [emoji846] that one with the tortoise is amazing. I wonder how much it would cost to buy on for my collection


----------



## NorCal tortoise guy (Sep 6, 2019)

Very cool! I’ve have collected coins most of my life On and off. Mostly I’ve focused on old US coins though I do have a few world coins I’ve picked up along the way.


----------



## jsheffield (Sep 6, 2019)

Turtle girl 98 said:


> That is so cool! I have a little collection of coins as well. Saving them for my kids once they get older. I have some from Puerto Rico and china, none quite as cool as yours
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I looked online last night and found numerous tortoise coins that varied in price from under a dollar to $30 or more.

Jamie


----------



## method89 (Sep 6, 2019)

Jamie,
You can't keep buying all the tortoise-y stuff and then expect people to have any tortoise-y stuff to barter with you!!


----------



## SweetGreekTorts (Sep 6, 2019)

These are the current turtle and tortoise coins that I have in my collection. I even keep them in a wooden box with a sea turtle carved in it [emoji6]


----------



## Turtle girl 98 (Sep 6, 2019)

SweetGreekTorts said:


> These are the current turtle and tortoise coins that I have in my collection. I even keep them in a wooden box with a sea turtle carved in it [emoji6]
> View attachment 280127


Oh my that is beautiful [emoji7]


----------



## jsheffield (Sep 7, 2019)

The mailman brought me this coin:






It's a little more golden than these pics show.

Jamie


----------



## jsheffield (Sep 9, 2019)

My new favorite coin just arrived...




A St. Helena, 1977, 25 pence piece




It's the size of an Eisenhower silver dollar, and has a wonderful image of Jonathan, the 187 year old Seychelles tortoise, the oldest known terrestrial animal in the world.

I'm going to see if I can track down a few more of these!

Jamie


----------



## method89 (Sep 9, 2019)

got mine today as well!


----------



## jsheffield (Sep 9, 2019)

method89 said:


> View attachment 280265
> View attachment 280266
> got mine today as well!


Nice! 

I like the bimetallic coin and the big aldabra tort....

J


----------



## Turtle girl 98 (Sep 9, 2019)

jsheffield said:


> I looked online last night and found numerous tortoise coins that varied in price from under a dollar to $30 or more.
> 
> Jamie


Thank you! Definitely am looking some up [emoji3526]


----------



## jsheffield (Sep 11, 2019)

My 10 Rupee coin from the Seychelles (2016) arrived...






It's a lovely piece... I like having these treasures arrive in the mailbox.

Jamie


----------



## method89 (Sep 12, 2019)

jsheffield said:


> View attachment 280072
> View attachment 280073
> 
> 
> ...


I just recieved mine today. much smaller than I thought it was going to be.. It's like a golden dime


----------



## Turtle girl 98 (Sep 12, 2019)

method89 said:


> I just recieved mine today. much smaller than I thought it was going to be.. It's like a golden dime


Very pretty!


----------



## jsheffield (Sep 12, 2019)

method89 said:


> I just recieved mine today. much smaller than I thought it was going to be.. It's like a golden dime


The 25 Pence coin from St. Helena is large and thick and heavy.

J


----------



## method89 (Sep 12, 2019)

Now you're just bragging!


----------



## jsheffield (Sep 15, 2019)

I got back from a friend's wedding (at which I was the officiant, a first for me) and found this beauty waiting for me.





1972, Seychelles 5 Rupee

Jamie


----------



## jsheffield (Sep 17, 2019)

I got two more in the mail....




A reproduction of a "turtle", a coin from about 500bc, from the Greek island of Aegina.

and...




A 2018 10 shilling coin from the Biafra Free State.

Jamie


----------



## jsheffield (Sep 17, 2019)

Tortoise coinage collection to date:


----------



## Turtle girl 98 (Sep 18, 2019)

jsheffield said:


> Tortoise coinage collection to date:
> 
> View attachment 280675


Absolutely love it! The older reproduction coin is probably my favorite from your collection. So cool [emoji4]


----------



## jsheffield (Sep 25, 2019)

1985 Hungary, 100 Forint


----------



## Oxalis (Oct 8, 2019)

Those are lovely. It's about time someone put something cute on our coins...!


----------



## vladimir (Oct 8, 2019)

Awesome, thanks for sharing!


----------

